
Ask HN: Learning webdev - sillysaurus3
If you had to re-learn all that you currently know about webdev, what would your path toward re-acquiring that knowledge look like?<p>For example, which toy projects would you build as a way to learn it? Which tools would you focus on learning, and in what order? Which resources would you study?<p>To make this question interesting, assume that the learner is a competent hacker who wants to immerse themselves in webdev as quickly as possible, but knows nothing about modern CSS practices, which devtools to use, or anything else that you&#x27;d learn after working in the field for several years.
======
grillvogel
learn something useful instead

